# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  esonero responsabilità compilazione SDS

## cucci cucci

Salve
qualcuno ha un fac simile di dichiarazione da farsi rilasciare dal cliente nella quale dichiara che i dati contenuti nel questionario sono stati forniti da lui esonerando, quindi, il professionista che invia?
grazie

----------


## Niccolò

> Salve
> qualcuno ha un fac simile di dichiarazione da farsi rilasciare dal cliente nella quale dichiara che i dati contenuti nel questionario sono stati forniti da lui esonerando, quindi, il professionista che invia?
> grazie

  La compila a mano e poi lo sottoscrive, mi sembra la soluzione migliore.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve
> qualcuno ha un fac simile di dichiarazione da farsi rilasciare dal cliente nella quale dichiara che i dati contenuti nel questionario sono stati forniti da lui esonerando, quindi, il professionista che invia?
> grazie

  
Io sottoscritto dichiaro che i dati indicati nel modello studi di settore di Unico sono stati da me forniti, ed esonera pertanto il dott/rag/prof/geom/ :Big Grin:  ..... da qualsiasi responsabilità relativa alla loro eventuale contestazione.

----------


## cucci cucci

può andare bene? 
Assumendosi ogni responsabilità conseguente quanto segue:
Che tutti i dati (sia di tipo strutturale che di tipo contabile) utilizzati  per la compilazione del modello studi di settore che sarà allegato a Unico            sono stati da me forniti, sono completi e corrispondono alla reale situazione dellimpresa;
Di aver preso visione del risultato che scaturisce dallelaborazione dello studio di settore di propria competenza applicabile in Unico          
Di essere stato debitamente informato in merito alle conseguenze che potrebbero derivare nel caso di mancato adeguamento al risultato (ricavo puntuale) di Ge.ri.co. o di non coerenza degli indici e/o indicatori soprattutto in relazione a quelli che potrebbero essere gli effetti connessi a un possibile accertamento fiscale;
Di essere stato debitamente informato in merito al contenuto delle disposizioni di cui allarticolo 62-sexies del Dl 331/93 e dellarticolo 10 della legge 146/1998 alla luce delle recenti modifiche apportate dal Dl 223/2006 e dalla Legge 296/2007;
Di aver attentamente e compiutamente valutato la situazione di mancanza congruità come sopra descritta, anche alla luce dei chiarimenti forniti dallo Studio        .
Quanto sopra attestato il sottoscritto..., consapevole delle conseguenze di tale scelta e nel comportamento solleva il dott..... da qualunque responsabilità in merito.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> può andare bene? 
> Assumendosi ogni responsabilità conseguente quanto segue:
> Che tutti i dati (sia di tipo strutturale che di tipo contabile) utilizzati  per la compilazione del modello studi di settore che sarà allegato a Unico            sono stati da me forniti, sono completi e corrispondono alla reale situazione dellimpresa;
> Di aver preso visione del risultato che scaturisce dallelaborazione dello studio di settore di propria competenza applicabile in Unico          
> Di essere stato debitamente informato in merito alle conseguenze che potrebbero derivare nel caso di mancato adeguamento al risultato (ricavo puntuale) di Ge.ri.co. o di non coerenza degli indici e/o indicatori soprattutto in relazione a quelli che potrebbero essere gli effetti connessi a un possibile accertamento fiscale;
> Di essere stato debitamente informato in merito al contenuto delle disposizioni di cui allarticolo 62-sexies del Dl 331/93 e dellarticolo 10 della legge 146/1998 alla luce delle recenti modifiche apportate dal Dl 223/2006 e dalla Legge 296/2007;
> Di aver attentamente e compiutamente valutato la situazione di mancanza congruità come sopra descritta, anche alla luce dei chiarimenti forniti dallo Studio        .
> Quanto sopra attestato il sottoscritto..., consapevole delle conseguenze di tale scelta e nel comportamento solleva il dott..... da qualunque responsabilità in merito.

  Può anche andar bene, ma sono obbligato ad una postilla: nel caso di responsabilità del commercialista per dolo o colpa grave, questi accordi non servono. Se il cliente lo sa, e ti fa causa, ha (giustamente) possibilità di fartela pagare.

----------


## Niccolò

> Può ... nel caso di responsabilità del commercialista per dolo o colpa grave, questi accordi non servono...

  E se è in buona fede, di cosa risponde?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Secondo me questi accordi servono quasi a niente, se non a sollevare il dubbio che te consulente avessi qualche riserva su quello sds  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cucci cucci

> Può anche andar bene, ma sono obbligato ad una postilla: nel caso di responsabilità del commercialista per dolo o colpa grave, questi accordi non servono. Se il cliente lo sa, e ti fa causa, ha (giustamente) possibilità di fartela pagare.

  se su richiesta del cliente si manipola un pò lo SDS per far uscire fuori la congruità come ci si cautela?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Secondo me questi accordi servono quasi a niente, se non a sollevare il dubbio che te consulente avessi qualche riserva su quello sds

  O che un consulente non è sicuro della correttezza dei dati forniti.   

> se su richiesta del cliente si manipola un pò lo SDS per far uscire fuori la congruità come ci si cautela?

  Lì non c'è cautela; si tratta di colpa del commercialista.

----------


## Niccolò

> se su richiesta del cliente si manipola un pò lo SDS per far uscire fuori la congruità come ci si cautela?

  Anche un ragazzo fresco di diploma avrebbe capito dove si andava a finire  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Anche un ragazzo fresco di diploma avrebbe capito dove si andava a finire

  E poi dicono che sono i siciliani ad essere sempre diffidenti!!  :Big Grin:    

> La compila a mano e poi lo sottoscrive, mi sembra la soluzione migliore.

  Questa non l'avevo letta: la preferisco alla dichiarazione. Ho formulato la mia dichiarazione perchè mi sono limitato a rispondere alla domanda. Non sono sul forum per fare consulenza....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DOTFRA

credo che in caso di manovre studi di settore l'unica cautela è  di inviarla come predisposta dal contribuente....
Erro?

----------


## Pincopallino

> se su richiesta del cliente si manipola un pò lo SDS per far uscire fuori la congruità come ci si cautela?

  Gli fai fisconline

----------


## paolab

ritengo sia sufficiente una firma del cliente sugli studi di settore cartacei consegnati al consulente; questo non è tenuto a sapere la realtà dell'azienda... ovviamente se ad esempio la spesa per energia elettrica in contabilità è 1.000 euro negli studi di settore non potranno esserci 500 euro...ma questi sono dati quasi sempre insignificanti....

----------

